# Former Ohio Judge Arrested For Dv, Kills Wife After Early Release



## Cheleigh (Nov 19, 2018)

A former Ohio judge who served just nine months in prison for brutally beating his wife four years ago has been arrested after she was found stabbed to death.

Aisha Fraser's body was discovered in the driveway of her home in the city of Shaker Heights on Saturday.

Lance Mason, her estranged spouse, was initially taken to hospital after crashing into a police car at the scene and is now being held in custody.

In 2014 Mason punched Fraser around 20 times after the couple argued while returning from a relative’s funeral.

He repeatedly slammed her head into the dashboard, armrest and passenger window of a car and bit her on the face during the attack.

The couple's six- and four-year-children were in the vehicle at the time, according to NBC News.

Mason also broke Fraser's orbital bone and left her with injuries so severe that she required reconstructive surgery, according to WKYC.






He was removed from his position as a judge shortly afterwards and pleaded guilty in 2015 to attempted felonious assault and domestic violence.

The former judge was sentenced to 24 months in prison for the assault, yet served just nine.

After Mason was released from prison he was hired in 2017 by Cleveland mayor Frank G Jackson, subsequently serving as the director of Cleveland's minority business development.

Mr Jackson fired the former judge on Saturday, after his arrest.

WKYC reported that that Mr Jackson sent his “deepest condolences to the family of Ms Aisha Fraser, especially to her children”.

Mason's earlier conviction bars him from ever returning to work as a judge.

The victim had worked as a teacher for two decades and a Gofundme page set up by the Shaker Heights Teachers’ Association is collecting donations in Fraser's name.

Proceeds will go to her two young daughters.

The Shaker Heights Police Department said in a statement that the investigation into the teacher's death is "ongoing".

https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-ohio-judge-brutally-beat-093722131.html


----------



## MizzBFly (Nov 19, 2018)

This is terrible. terrible. terrible. What horror!! This man is evil and demented


----------



## LadyPBC (Nov 19, 2018)

My hometown.  This is heartbreaking.  I believe the children witnessed the domestic violence as well.  I actually saw him at a conference a few months ago and someone told me who he was and what he had done.  He was walking around as if all was well in the world.  For some reason their divorce had not been finalized.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Nov 19, 2018)

Smh.


----------



## nysister (Nov 19, 2018)

That poor woman. I hope he rots.


----------



## Guapa1 (Nov 19, 2018)

He didn't even do half his time.


----------



## meka72 (Nov 19, 2018)

LadyPBC said:


> My hometown.  This is heartbreaking.  I believe the children witnessed the domestic violence as well.  I actually saw him at a conference a few months ago and someone told me who he was and what he had done.  He was walking around as if all was well in the world.  For some reason their divorce had not been finalized.


I followed his disciplinary case, which led to him being disbarred, and it seemed that he thought that he was untouchable.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 19, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Laela (Nov 21, 2018)

What in the Jesse Jackson?? Poor woman, my heart goes out to her family! That the mayor gave that job to a known wife beater is just as sickening


----------



## Transformer (Nov 22, 2018)

Laela said:


> What in the Jesse Jackson?? Poor woman, my heart goes out to her family! That the mayor gave that job to a known wife beater is just as sickening



He does look like Jesse Jackson.


----------

